# Can someone identify these shoes?



## xsweetsilencexx (Mar 23, 2009)

[URL]http://img6.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pinkshoes.jpg[/URL]


http://img6.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cuteshoes2.jpg


From the first minute I saw these shoes, I fell in love with them!

I've searched everywhere online and I couldn't find that exact same shoe or anything similar to the style. If anyone knows the brand or anything similar, please link. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 24, 2009)

These sorta remind me of them?  Not really close, but close enough  Lol

Petal Crepe Satin Sandal♥-♥ Neiman Marcus


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 25, 2009)

They look like peep toe ballet flats to me.

This is the closest I could find, with the flower/rosette on it:

Restricted Love Story Casual Shoes

And here's the rest I found:

peep-toe ballet flats♥-♥Shoes♥-♥Compare Prices, Shop Visually and Buy at Like.com

Miu Miu Jeweled Peep Toe Ballet Flat at Barneys New York

"peep toe ballet flat" at Glimpse.com - fashionable stores, the best prices


----------



## aggrolounge (Mar 25, 2009)

I love those Miu Miu ones


----------



## xsweetsilencexx (Mar 31, 2009)

wow, Sabrunka, those shoes are gorgeous /drool. The price is so crazy though. XD


----------



## User38 (Mar 31, 2009)

I saw some Laboutins in pink with the rose petal at Neimans
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... cost is exorbitant tho


----------

